# Nordegg alberta area ride



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

me and a buddy from work and a few others out by nordegg alberta over sept long weekend, first run with my 31's. ( the black brute ) and the guy filming has a 2011 brute 650 2" lift, 28" zillas etc.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

around 1:25 - 1:31 or so he flips me off because i walked through the hole that he struggled in. i love the clearance of these 31's lol


----------

